# Game 36: Celtics (14-21) at 76ers (17-18)



## aquaitious

The Boston Celtics play the Philadelpha 76ers at the Wachovia Center in Philadelphia on Friday, January 13th, 2006 (let's hope the *Friday, the 13th* doesn't mean bad luck for the Celtics [meaning Doc Rivers being signed to a 25 year contract extension]). The game will be at 8:00 EST and will be televised by FSNE (Mike and Tommy; yes...I am trying to extend this opening paragraph).

The Philadelphia 76ers' last game was against the Utah Jazz, *L*, 102-110 *(*boxscore*)*.
The Boston Celtics' last game was against the Atlanta Hawks, *W*, 98-94* (*boxscore*)*.

The Boston Celtics last game against the Philadelphia 76ers, *W*, 110-103 *(*boxscore*)*. Kendrick Perkins scored 12 points (5-9 shooting) and had 19 rebounds (8 offensive) to go along with four assists and two blocks in just 28 minutes before fouling out. Pierce scored 32 points (12-21 shooting) and had 11 rebounds. Ricky Davis scored 26 points (11-20 shooting) and had five rebounds with two blocks. Delonte West scored nine points and had six rebounds and seven assists with two blocks.

The 76ers have lost their last game (2-3 in their last five games) and the Celtics have won their last game (2-3 in their last five games). The 76ers are 11-6 at home and the Celtics are 4-13 away. The 'Sixers score and give up 102 points per game. The Celtics score 99.3 points per game and give up 101.1 points per game.

The probable starters for each team:





 Roster | [url="http://www.nba.com/sixers/"]*Game Site*[/url] | Team Stats | [url="http://www.nba.com/sixers/schedule"]*Schedule*[/url] | Season Splits | [url="http://www.nba.com/sixers/news/notes.pdf"]*Game Notes*[/url]








*Roster* | Game Site | *Team Stats* *|* Schedule *|* *Season Splits* | Game Notes

*Game Preview** | *Please *wager* on this game at the* uCash Sportsbook !*

Please visit the *Philadelphia 76ers Forum** !*


----------



## PatBateman

*Re: Game 36: Celtics (13-21) at 76ers (17-18)*

Perkins will play a maddening 2 minutes. There will be 10 different players for us in the first half. Scalabrine will go 2-9 on 37 minutes.

Oh, and AI? He will torch us for 47.


----------



## P-Dub34

*Re: Game 36: Celtics (13-21) at 76ers (17-18)*

On ESPN2 and I will be watching.


----------



## CanteriWalker

*Re: Game 36: Celtics (13-21) at 76ers (17-18)*

Man,it feels great to be back on this board again.My internet has been unavailable for like 3 weeks and i've certainly missed alot of Celtics' games.

Exactly how are we doing right now?


----------



## P-Dub34

*Re: Game 36: Celtics (13-21) at 76ers (17-18)*

Nice save by Perk and the triple by Raef, like to see that.


----------



## LX

*Re: Game 36: Celtics (13-21) at 76ers (17-18)*

Where's Tommy? I don't like Cedric Maxwell.


----------



## aquaitious

*Re: Game 36: Celtics (13-21) at 76ers (17-18)*



Lanteri said:


> Where's Tommy? I don't like Cedric Maxwell.


Maxwell knows what he's talking about, Tommy's just a homer.


----------



## Premier

*Re: Game 36: Celtics (13-21) at 76ers (17-18)*

Cedric Maxwell > Tommy Heinsohn


----------



## Premier

*Re: Game 36: Celtics (13-21) at 76ers (17-18)*



CanteriWalker said:


> Man,it feels great to be back on this board again.My internet has been unavailable for like 3 weeks and i've certainly missed alot of Celtics' games.
> 
> Exactly how are we doing right now?


Not very well to the extent that the national media has recognized Doc's coaching failures.


----------



## P-Dub34

*Re: Game 36: Celtics (13-21) at 76ers (17-18)*

Wow, that was a sick feed to dunk.


----------



## aquaitious

*Re: Game 36: Celtics (13-21) at 76ers (17-18)*

Walker > Raef when it comes to layups. That's sad.


----------



## P-Dub34

*Re: Game 36: Celtics (13-21) at 76ers (17-18)*

Raef > Walker when it comes to three point shooting. Walker was just sad.

Perk is impressing me.


----------



## aquaitious

*Re: Game 36: Celtics (13-21) at 76ers (17-18)*

This little thing? 


P-Dub34 said:


> Wow, that was a sick feed to dunk.


----------



## P-Dub34

*Re: Game 36: Celtics (13-21) at 76ers (17-18)*

Get this - Bill Walton just said "The fate of the Western civilization is decided every day by a jump ball.

Pierce 1-5. Every single time I see him play live, he sucks. It's seriously a trend.


----------



## aquaitious

*Re: Game 36: Celtics (13-21) at 76ers (17-18)*



P-Dub34 said:


> Raef > Walker when it comes to three point shooting. Walker was just sad.
> 
> Perk is impressing me.


Walker >> Raef at three point shooting. Raef has been useless so far this year.


----------



## Premier

*Re: Game 36: Celtics (13-21) at 76ers (17-18)*

Bill Walton actually tries to be stupid now...before, it was natural.


----------



## aquaitious

*Re: Game 36: Celtics (13-21) at 76ers (17-18)*

And there goes Blounts TO on the first touch...


----------



## Premier

*Re: Game 36: Celtics (13-21) at 76ers (17-18)*



aquaitious said:


> Walker >> Raef at three point shooting. Raef has been useless so far this year.


Not exactly.

Walker is shooting only *.9 percent (.009) *lower than Raef from the perimeter though.


----------



## P-Dub34

*Re: Game 36: Celtics (13-21) at 76ers (17-18)*

Doc in the huddle: "First team to win defense wins the game."

Doc, we all know that quote is for show.

Blount travels!!


----------



## aquaitious

*Re: Game 36: Celtics (13-21) at 76ers (17-18)*



Premier said:


> Not exactly.
> 
> Walker is shooting only *.9 percent (.009) *lower than Raef from the perimeter though.


And besides Raef's shooting he brings what to the team?

Wow...Blount, 3 touches 3 turnovers.


----------



## P-Dub34

*Re: Game 36: Celtics (13-21) at 76ers (17-18)*

Walton: "It's hard to believe the Sixers are one of the worst defensive teams in the NBA."

I mean, they're only on pace to give up 120.


----------



## aquaitious

*Re: Game 36: Celtics (13-21) at 76ers (17-18)*

Beautiful pass and catch by Banks and West on the inbound. :-/


----------



## P-Dub34

*Re: Game 36: Celtics (13-21) at 76ers (17-18)*

LOL at Iverson whining for the foul when West clearly didn't touch him. You just blew the layup, loser. Now you got a tech.

Pierce, 3 points after the first q and we're only down four?


----------



## Premier

*Re: Game 36: Celtics (13-21) at 76ers (17-18)*

I feel bad for you P-Dub, I really do.


----------



## P-Dub34

*Re: Game 36: Celtics (13-21) at 76ers (17-18)*

Why's that? Walton?


----------



## P-Dub34

*Re: Game 36: Celtics (13-21) at 76ers (17-18)*

Let's keep leaving Korver open for three. It's bound to pay off.


----------



## aquaitious

*Re: Game 36: Celtics (13-21) at 76ers (17-18)*

I feel a "we don't value the ball" speech in the paper tomorrow.


----------



## P-Dub34

*Re: Game 36: Celtics (13-21) at 76ers (17-18)*

Wow, nice penetration by TA.

Allen is making Korver his female dog.


----------



## KingHandles

Is it offical "Behind The Back Pass" night in Philly? It seems they have done it about 1,000 times already...


----------



## RedsDrunk

*Re: Game 36: Celtics (13-21) at 76ers (17-18)*



P-Dub34 said:


> Let's keep leaving Korver open for three. It's bound to pay off.



Porbably a better battleplan then lets the leave the entire celtics roster open from 10 feet.


----------



## P-Dub34

Is Pierce being punished? Not that it matters, we're playing not too bad.

Does it seem like Dalembert gets called for at least two or three goaltends per game.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

HAHAHAHA bill walton just asked if there was something wrong with pierce cuz he hasnt been out there in forever....no bill hes fine...its just docs brilliant coaching


----------



## KingHandles

*Re: Game 36: Celtics (13-21) at 76ers (17-18)*



RedsDrunk said:


> Porbably a better battleplan then lets the leave the entire celtics roster open from 10 feet.


Yeah, we might make one tonight...


----------



## aquaitious

P-Dub34 said:


> Is Pierce being punished? Not that it matters, we're playing not too bad.
> 
> Does it seem like Dalembert gets called for at least two or three goaltends per game.


Why? It's Glen's trademark.


----------



## RedsDrunk

Sixers refs got straight 160 Iqs callin that goaltend

A.I's back and not happy, lookout


----------



## P-Dub34

If I see another behind the back pass I'm sending out a hit on Iverson.


----------



## KingHandles

P-Dub34 said:


> If I see another behind the back pass I'm sending out a hit on Iverson.


Ahmen

As Pierce has yet to make a second quarter appearence, with 5 minutes to go!!!GO DOC!!GREAT COACH!!!WOOHOO!!!!YEAH!!!COACH OF THE YEAR!!! **** YOU!!!!!


----------



## aquaitious

KingHandles said:


> Ahmen
> 
> As Pierce has yet to make a second quarter appearence, with 5 minutes to go!!!GO DOC!!GREAT COACH!!!WOOHOO!!!!YEAH!!!COACH OF THE YEAR!!! **** YOU!!!!!



How did you like my uCash betting up top?


----------



## KingHandles

aquaitious said:


> How did you like my uCash betting up top?


I see you added the thing that I complain most about...Nice touch Aqua, nice...


----------



## P-Dub34

Doc, you're making Bill Walton sound knowledgeable when he slams the press. IT ISN'T WORKING.


----------



## P-Dub34

Iguodala is on track to match Pierce's point production on one play.

GRAB THE EFFING REBOUND!


----------



## Premier

*Re: Game 36: Celtics (13-21) at 76ers (17-18)*

Blount with the nice put-back after LaFrentz blows a layup.

Blount, quietly, has twelve points and three turnovers with four minutes left in the half.


----------



## RedsDrunk

Holy **** Look at the D! are we watchin Spurs /Pistons?


-end sarcasm-


----------



## P-Dub34

*Re: Game 36: Celtics (13-21) at 76ers (17-18)*

Why is Perkins banned from the floor?

Paul with the nice dish and chance for the three point play! That's ma boy!


----------



## KingHandles

*Re: Game 36: Celtics (13-21) at 76ers (17-18)*



P-Dub34 said:


> Why is Perkins banned from the floor?


Couldn't have a little thing called rebounding ruin our reputation you know...


----------



## aquaitious

*Re: Game 36: Celtics (13-21) at 76ers (17-18)*



P-Dub34 said:


> Why is Perkins banned from the floor?
> 
> Paul with the nice dish and chance for the three point play! That's ma boy!


It's also Glen's trademark.

When Perkins starts he plays:

First 6 minutes (1st quarter)
Last 3/4 minutes (2nd quarter)
First 6 minutes (3rd quarter)

Then he doesn't play till the next game. He's pretty easy to read.


----------



## P-Dub34

*Re: Game 36: Celtics (13-21) at 76ers (17-18)*

Ricky is living off Pierce, and it's working.

Walton on Pierce's blocked shot: "May be the worst shot in the history of the Boston franchise." Pierce hits a three. Christ, Walton's an absolute retard.

Walton on Pierce: "He's looking dazed and confused right now." (after Pierce sets Davis up for two in a row, says Davis "bailed him out.")


----------



## aquaitious

Ricky Davis should shave more often.

3 straight 3s...3 passes from Pierce.


----------



## KingHandles

Holy Ricky is Hotttttttt


----------



## aquaitious

O'Brien is hiding in this building somewhere. :rotf:


----------



## RedsDrunk

I never seen anything like this, 3 wide open guys on the perimeter ever single play just waitin to take a wide open 3 everytime down the floor.


----------



## P-Dub34

Honestly, Walton's stupidity is so annoying I almost want to turn the game off.


----------



## P-Dub34

LOL, Stephen A. Smith just actually went CRAZY about the Sixers D. It was hilarious.


----------



## KingHandles

P-Dub34 said:


> LOL, Stephen A. Smith just actually went CRAZY about the Sixers D. It was hilarious.


He was the one that said Arenas is one of the top 5 players this year...


----------



## Premier

While Arenas isn't playing _that_ well, he's certainly tearing it up this season.


----------



## KingHandles

It looks like Pierce is going to have a lousy game. The only difference is, for the first time, it's not all his fault!


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

someone fire doc and hire jimmy obrien back!!! we will get back to the ECF if we just launch 3s every game!!!


----------



## KingHandles

"That's the kind of guy you don't want to robb a bank with" C.Maxwell after Delonte pointed at Perk for the foul...

:rofl:


----------



## P-Dub34

Damn, it's raining threes.


----------



## KingHandles

Delonte turns around and hits his second straight three!


----------



## LX

Iverson, Iverson, Iverson. He's going to learn that you can't go for the steal and leave West wide open for 3.

Does West even miss anymore?


----------



## DWest Superstar

West is not a shooter


----------



## RedsDrunk

This **** is hurting my pride, you guys got this game locked down. No offense intended but when was the last time you scored 65 at half?


----------



## LX

RedsDrunk said:


> This **** is hurting my pride, you guys got this game locked down. No offense intended but when was the last time you scored 65 at half?


No offense, but we are FIRST in the league in FG%. We put up all kinds of points. Our problem has been defense, reboudning, turnovers. Certainly not the scoring. I mean it's really to be expected that we put up a ton of points when no one on the Sixers plays any semblance of defense outside of Iggy.


----------



## KingHandles

Lanteri said:


> No offense, but we are FIRST in the league in FG%. We put up all kinds of points. Our problem has been defense, reboudning, turnovers. Certainly not the scoring. I mean it's really to be expected that we put up a ton of points when no one on the Sixers plays any semblance of defense outside of Iggy.


Any other questions?


----------



## P-Dub34

Perk is the man, even with the TO.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

Lanteri said:


> No offense, but we are FIRST in the league in FG%. We put up all kinds of points. Our problem has been defense, reboudning, turnovers. Certainly not the scoring. I mean it's really to be expected that we put up a ton of points when no one on the Sixers plays any semblance of defense outside of Iggy.




tru...but to answer his question the last tiem we scored 65 in a half was last yr...it was out best offensive half of the season


----------



## LX

What in the hell was that Blount? 

Can we please deactivate him? please?


----------



## RedsDrunk

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> tru...but to answer his question the last tiem we scored 65 in a half was last yr...it was out best offensive half of the season



Hahah looks like you took some offense. Thanks Aw1 For the record I ain't tryin to troll your forum and put up offensive ****, theres no game thread on the philly boards so I came here.


----------



## P-Dub34

Boys, do NOT let this slip...


----------



## LX

RedsDrunk said:


> Hahah looks like you took some offense. Thanks Aw1 For the record I ain't tryin to troll your forum and put up offensive ****, theres no game thread on the philly boards so I came here.


Oh, I wasn't taking offense. I was just pointing that statistic out, as a lot of people aren't aware how good our offense is. :biggrin:


----------



## RedsDrunk

Lanteri said:


> Oh, I wasn't taking offense. I was just pointing that statistic out, as a lot of people aren't aware how good our offense is. :biggrin:


I feel you man, I know you guys got some good O, but 65 is BIG NUMBERS.


----------



## aquaitious

P-Dub34 said:


> Perk is the man, even with the TO.


Perk won't be playing again until the next game.


----------



## P-Dub34

Everytime I see Al, I am just so skeptical that he will one day be the franchise player he's supposed to be.


----------



## aquaitious

Raef and Blount in, offensive rebound by Bradley.


----------



## aquaitious

Good job by Raef. That's the first time he didn't actually foul someone.


----------



## aquaitious

Past the 10 minute mark, Pierce is still on the bench.

Blount rejected.


----------



## P-Dub34

Why does Blount think he's a post threat?

Only Blount can give you 14/6 and you still have a million things to bag on him about.

Pierce has recognized his shot is off, and has found the open man well.


----------



## P-Dub34

Perk's back in! (only because Raef has 5 fouls)

I get it, not giving obvious fouls on one end and calling ticky tack ones on the other. Cool!


----------



## KingHandles

aquaitious said:


> Perk won't be playing again until the next game.


Perkins check back in...:cheers:


----------



## aquaitious

Perk is in? Doc must be using a different NBA Live play book.


----------



## aquaitious

P-Dub34 said:


> Perk's back in! (only because Raef has 5 fouls)
> 
> I get it, not giving obvious fouls on one end and calling ticky tack ones on the other. Cool!


I can't believe what you just said...you sounded just like Tommy Heinsohn...you know, I'm really starting to think that it's not a coincidence that Tommy is out and you are actually getting a chance to watch a game! :biggrin:


----------



## aquaitious

AI got into West's head from the trash talk earlier.


----------



## P-Dub34

Nah, I don't think the C's are getting screwed, it's just frustration.

Wow, do I really sound like Tommy? I always thought I was somehwat rational.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

who are you number 34 and what have you done with paul pierce??


----------



## P-Dub34

It appears Paul wants to take over, right now.


----------



## RedsDrunk

Lol I don't know but pierce just did his best AI impression


----------



## Premier

This game has been very boring up until this point...

...now, the Celtics are just playing horribly in yet another close fourth quarter game that they should've easily have won.


----------



## P-Dub34

Man, if the Celtics blow this....


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

anyone else notice that the celts have 28 points this half???


----------



## KingHandles

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> who are you number 34 and what have you done with paul pierce??


A very, very good question, which I have no answer to.


----------



## Premier

Perkins seems to do very well against Philadelphia.

Nice to see Mark running the floor and dribbling the ball at relatively high speeds *without turning it over*. Unlike some other players, he actually hit the layup too.


----------



## Premier

Perkins is the man; it's too bad he stepped on the line.

All Blount does it stand on the elbow and wait for the ball. The same for LaFrentz except he does it on the perimeter.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

Premier said:


> All Blount does it stand on the elbow and wait for the ball. The same for LaFrentz except he does it on the perimeter.



u have to give him some credit this game hes 6-8 with 16 points and 6 rebs...if he keeps hittin those jumpers y not wait there and wait for the ball???...id rather have that than having him handle the ball and take 6 steps and cause a turnover


----------



## KingHandles

Nice block by Perk, but wait, is that, bull**** call man? Yes, yes it is.


----------



## Premier

Thank god LaFrentz fouled out. We need Perkins and Jefferson in this game badly.


----------



## Premier

Delonte.


----------



## LX

Delonte


----------



## KingHandles

Might as well...



Delonte :biggrin:


----------



## Premier

As a Celtics fan, whenever someone attempts a buzzer-beater, you should expect it to go in. Considering this, I was quite pleased when AI missed (good defense by Delonte). Overtime should be horrible if the Celtics keep this up.

Pierce is forcing everything.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

i cant even hate...that play was sick


----------



## RedsDrunk

OMG webber to Sam Dally for play of the week.


----------



## KingHandles

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> i cant even hate...that play was sick


:yes:


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

cmon paul hit some fts


----------



## KingHandles

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> cmon paul hit some fts


More like...

Come on Paul, hit a damn JUMPSHOT!!!!!!


----------



## LX

West is owning Iverson tonight, in the 4th quarter and OT. 

Scal makin some big plays.


----------



## DWest Superstar




----------



## Premier

Ricky Davis hitting the big shots and Scalabrine making the little plays.


----------



## LX

Hahahha

Korver can't cover Ricky even in his wildest dream.


----------



## Premier

...and then Ricky proceeds to make the dumbest last-second play ever.

You're no Larry Bird.


----------



## LX

4 Seconds on the clock and Ricky pulls up for a 3. What the hell were you thinking Ricky?


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

does webber ever know how many timeouts his team has??? :rotf: :rotf: :rotf:


----------



## RedsDrunk

Lol webber goin back to his college days ...DAMMIT!


----------



## mjm1

what the hell was that webber?


----------



## aquaitious

Is Veal some kind of savior that he starts playing just second before the game ends and in OT?


----------



## aquaitious

Dalmb has seven blocks, six of them on Blount.


----------



## Premier

Please stop shooting basketballs for the rest of this game, Paul Pierce.

Signed,

the entire Boston Celtics fanbase.


----------



## aquaitious

I rest my case on Veal, airball.


----------



## aquaitious

RICKY BUCKETS DAVIS!

Wow.


----------



## Premier

Please exclusively continue shooting basketballs for the rest of this game, *Ricky Davis*.

Signed,

the entire Boston Celtics fanbase.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

hell yea ricky make up for that bonehead jumper at the end of the first ot


----------



## KingHandles

Premier said:


> Please stop shooting basketballs for the rest of this game, Paul Pierce.
> 
> Signed,
> 
> the entire Boston Celtics fanbase.


 :cheers: 

I second this motion...


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

Premier said:


> ...and then Ricky proceeds to make the dumbest last-second play ever.
> 
> You're no Larry Bird.



6 minutes later...




Premier said:


> Please exclusively continue shooting basketballs for the rest of this game, *Ricky Davis*.
> 
> Signed,
> 
> the entire Boston Celtics fanbase.




multiple personalities prem??


----------



## DWest Superstar

****


----------



## KingHandles

Why the hell is Cedric acting like a duck tonight?


----------



## LX

Who doesn't make 3s against us, I'd like to know. Even Webber sticks that ****.


----------



## mjm1

davis travel, ****.


----------



## RedsDrunk

alotta walks this game...


----------



## mjm1

pierce, WTF???????


----------



## Premier

Bench Pierce for the rest of the game (50 seconds).


----------



## RedsDrunk

NOOOOOOOO behind the back...killed us


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

pierce you bum...




i knew those behind-the-back passes would catch up with them


----------



## Premier

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> multiple personalities prem??


Different instances.


----------



## KingHandles

Well, I knew Paul would suck eventually this season...


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

pierce WILL hit the gw shot...


----------



## RedsDrunk

Best I seen webber play @the end of the game since he joined the team...20 secs left for you kids to take it


----------



## LX

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> pierce WILL hit the gw shot...


Delonte will hit the GW shot.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

Lanteri said:


> Delonte will hit the GW shot.




how bout blount??? :biggrin:


----------



## Premier

Mark Blount.

Need I say more?


----------



## mjm1

Holy Shnike! freakin red sea, completely open path.


----------



## RedsDrunk

Whoa boy,too easy


----------



## LX

Well, I must say. I didn't see that one coming.


----------



## RedsDrunk




----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

mark blount for president...everyone take back anything bad you might have said about him this game NOW


----------



## LX

Wow..Blount. Great play Webber! ...not!


----------



## LX

What the hell was that? LMAO!!!!


----------



## mjm1

bball i.q. VEAl wow


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

HAHAHAHAHA smart play scal!!!


----------



## DWest Superstar

Wow


----------



## KingHandles

Haha Scals...Just earned 15 mil in one play...Ok Maxwell!


----------



## RedsDrunk

I repeat ...


----------



## DWest Superstar

lol


----------



## mjm1

man, the man is clutch, plays great...in the end game.


----------



## DWest Superstar

SCAL is the man


----------



## Premier

****.

**** you Korver.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

uve got to be kidding me


----------



## mjm1

Ohhhhhhh edit


----------



## DWest Superstar

;uxcvhfv
vh


----------



## RedsDrunk

OHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHhh


----------



## LX

No!

Korver did not want to be the goat of this one. No sir.


----------



## KingHandles

Kyle ****in Korver...You rat *******...


----------



## Premier

Here we go...

triple overtime?


----------



## mjm1

Ohhhhhhh Ssshhhhhhhhhhhhhh

quiet? oh..yeah. no maked cursing. thanks.

premier.


----------



## KingHandles

RedsDrunk said:


> OHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHhh


Don't even go there


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

ok paul pierce you can enter this game...uhh...NOWWWWWWW


----------



## LX

And to think we had a 14 point lead too.

:sigh:


----------



## KingHandles

mjm1 said:


> Ohhhhhhh Ssshhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


You either...Don't do it...Not now


----------



## RedsDrunk

KingHandles said:


> Don't even go there


hahaha sorry...tryin to contain myself in you kids forum...but u gotta admit...damnn


----------



## aquaitious

Ricky Davis 


Tripple OT by Krover.


----------



## RedsDrunk

I'll stay quiet...


----------



## Premier

Lanteri said:


> And to think we had a 14 point lead too.
> 
> :sigh:


Sixteen.


----------



## mjm1

4 OT? i want to see that!!!


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

wtf i was planning on watching toine and the heat game after this game...looks like ima miss the whole freakin thing


----------



## mjm1

2 TO's back to back! thats bs


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

paul cant even hit a layup


----------



## LX

Good lord Pierce is cold.


----------



## mjm1

pierce to the line, lets see him sink a few?


----------



## Premier

Pierce isn't hitting _anything_.

If he gets another rebound, it will be the worst legit triple-double ever.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

Premier said:


> Pierce isn't hitting _anything_.
> 
> If he gets another rebound, it will be the worst legit triple-double ever.




hahahahaha


----------



## KingHandles

Pierce = 4/20 shooting

:curse:


----------



## mjm1

Premier said:


> Pierce isn't hitting _anything_.
> 
> If he gets another rebound, it will be the worst legit triple-double ever.


dubious triple doubles such as 10+ points, assists, and turnovers are arguably worse.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

lets just hope pierce gets it all out of his system tonight and is back for the detroit game


----------



## Premier

I mentioned "legit."


----------



## KingHandles

I think Pierce is trying to completely butt hump his averages tonight...


----------



## LX

Isn't Scalabrine supposed to be a "smart player"?

If he's so smart why the hell is he taking that 3?


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

Lanteri said:


> Isn't Scalabrine supposed to be a "smart player"?
> 
> If he's so smart why the hell is he taking that 3?



cuz he shoots every time he touches the ball...thats y noone ever wants to pass it to him


----------



## KingHandles

Lanteri said:


> Isn't Scalabrine supposed to be a "smart player"?
> 
> If he's so smart why the hell is he taking that 3?


I bet Doc told him to.

Hey, it worked ounce...


----------



## Premier

What the hell was that Delonte?


----------



## DWest Superstar




----------



## Premier

Paul needs to be benched before he costs us the game.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

ugh paul


----------



## KingHandles

Awwwwwwwwwwwwww **** YOU Paul!!!


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

Premier said:


> Paul needs to be benched before he costs us the game.



yes he sucks but u cant bench your superstar in a game like this no matter how crappy a game he is having


----------



## LX

Someone do some research. When's the last time Paul had a game this bad offensively?


----------



## KingHandles

Lanteri said:


> Someone do some research. When's the last time Paul had a game this bad offensively?


I'd say last year. This year he hasn't done it. But I remember last year he had a 4 point game...


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> pierce WILL hit the gw shot...



yea...what he said :biggrin:


----------



## LX

If we can get anything good out of this game, it's Delonte has played incredible defense on Iverson all game long.


----------



## Premier

I hate Mark Blount.


----------



## DWest Superstar

wow


----------



## KingHandles

**** Blount


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

great...anyone can say all the bad stuff bout blount again


----------



## Premier

What a poorly-played game.


----------



## KingHandles

**** Mark Blount


----------



## KingHandles

How can someone be so STUPID in the 3 OT? How can someone be that god damn stupid?


----------



## Attila

KingHandles said:


> **** Mark Blount



He can make jump shots, but other then that he sucks. 

I don't get why we didn't see more of Perk and Al ...


----------



## aquaitious

Great game by Mark Blount.


----------



## aquaitious

Attila said:


> He can make jump shots, but other then that he sucks.
> 
> I don't get why we didn't see more of Perk and Al ...


This is how Doc thinks:

"Perkins is playing very well tonight..."
*6th foul on Raef*
"Veal, GO KICK SOME BUTT."


----------



## Richie Rich

aquaitious said:


> Great game by Mark Blount.


unfortunately whether ure being sarcastic or not, he played fairly well, @ least until that last play...ouch....this one hurt.....


----------



## Cornrow Wallace

Great game guys!


----------



## aquaitious

KingHandles said:


> How can someone be so STUPID in the 3 OT? How can someone be that god damn stupid?


Mark Blount is a retard. He never gives a ****, wheater we're up by 300 or we're down by 1...he doesn't care.


----------



## aquaitious

Richie Rich said:


> unfortunately whether ure being sarcastic or not, he played fairly well, @ least until that last play...ouch....this one hurt.....


Yes he can score, other than that he's useless. It took him 63 minutes to get on more rebound than Perk...Perk played 28 minutes.


----------



## aquaitious

Lanteri said:


> And to think we had a 14 point lead too.
> 
> :sigh:





Premier said:


> Sixteen.



Well...this game helped Mr. Simmons and 82games.com...


----------



## Attila

Here's an idea... start Al and Perk for the rest of the season. Bring Raef off the bench, and let Veal get his 4-8 minutes a game. Get rid of Blount, as he's not doing us any good. Buy him out if you have to.

By the way, with everyone being so tired at the end of the game, I don't see why we couldn't have gone to our bench. Tony Allen was having a decent game, and it wouldn't have hurt to have Marcus come in and give us some fresh legs. Not to mention that Justin Reed should have at least got a minute or two, with Pierece playing so bad.


----------



## Premier

Blount is better than Raef.


----------



## Attila

Premier said:


> Blount is better than Raef.



Better at losing basketball games!


----------



## Premier

Without his 27/11 or whatever, we wouldn't be in the game. Seven turnovers were bad but LaFrentz has done worse this season.


----------



## aquaitious

Attila said:


> Here's an idea... start Al and Perk for the rest of the season. Bring Raef off the bench, and let Veal get his 4-8 minutes a game. Get rid of Blount, as he's not doing us any good. Buy him out if you have to.
> 
> By the way, with everyone being so tired at the end of the game, I don't see why we couldn't have gone to our bench. Tony Allen was having a decent game, and it wouldn't have hurt to have Marcus come in and give us some fresh legs. Not to mention that Justin Reed should have at least got a minute or two, with Pierece playing so bad.


Read that article by Bill Simmons, it's one hell of an article and it'll tell you all of Glen Rivers' flaws.

Mark Blount was closer to a triple double than Pierce.

27-12-7(TO's), Pierce 18-10-9...well he had 7 TO's too...he could have went for a quadruple.


----------



## aquaitious

Premier said:


> Without his 27/11 or whatever, we wouldn't be in the game. Seven turnovers were bad but LaFrentz has done worse this season.


Perkins should have gotten double the minutes he played (if he could play them). Our defense would have been MUCH better.


----------



## Demiloy

KingHandles said:


> How can someone be so STUPID in the 3 OT? How can someone be that god damn stupid?


It's the other way around. He was fatigued, which is normal if you've played 3 overtimes.


----------



## aquaitious

Demiloy said:


> It's the other way around. He was fatigued, which is normal if you've played 3 overtimes.



How do you explain the rest of the season? It's not like he's played every minutes for three straight months, it's not the first time he's lost a ball like that.


----------



## ZWW

Hey guys, I read back a few pages, what did Blount do so badly?


----------



## aquaitious

ZWW said:


> Hey guys, I read back a few pages, what did Blount do so badly?


You know how we always yell at him for not getting rebounds?...well he got a rebound, with us being down by one and as he was looking at a girl in the 3rd row, Webber came from behind him and took the ball away...then the sixers wasted about 9/10 seconds off the clock and we lost the game.


----------



## ZWW

aquaitious said:


> You know how we always yell at him for not getting rebounds?...well he got a rebound, with us being down by one and as he was looking at a girl in the 3rd row, Webber came from behind him and took the ball away...then the sixers wasted about 9/10 seconds off the clock and we lost the game.


Wow. Just when I thought Mark Blount couldn't suck more, he does. :curse:


----------



## P-Dub34

**** it. Somebody remind me why I actually root for this sad excuse for a "team."


----------



## JT

Terrible ending for the Celtics. Never seen a pro team lack awareness like that, didn't know whether to laugh or shake my head.


----------



## BostonBasketball

sherako said:


> Terrible ending for the Celtics. Never seen a pro team lack awareness like that, didn't know whether to laugh or shake my head.



Honestly if this part doesn't seal the deal on Doc's fate I don't know what will. Among the other glaring facts in how badly the Celtics are coached (Simmons highlighted pretty much all of them) this example is probably the MOST and WORST glaring. This one basically lost us the game. How can a team not realize that they are losing and that they need foul. HOW??? It's just pathetic. Danny, Wyc, whoever, we're pleading to you, fire Doc, play Al and Perk together, Don't trade Ricky for Artest (well thats just my pleading, I'm sure some of you will not agree with me on this one), and most of all, GET SOMEONE TO TEACH THEM DEFENSE AND COMMON SENSE!!!


----------



## Banjoriddim

BostonBasketball said:


> Honestly if this part doesn't seal the deal on Doc's fate I don't know what will. Among the other glaring facts in how badly the Celtics are coached (Simmons highlighted pretty much all of them) this example is probably the MOST and WORST glaring. This one basically lost us the game. How can a team not realize that they are losing and that they need foul. HOW??? It's just pathetic. Danny, Wyc, whoever, we're pleading to you, fire Doc, play Al and Perk together, Don't trade Ricky for Artest (well thats just my pleading, I'm sure some of you will not agree with me on this one), and most of all, GET SOMEONE TO TEACH THEM DEFENSE AND COMMON SENSE!!!


Well I agree... but from casual fan standpoint... keep it up, this was by far the funniest game I have ever seen, wow this was strange experience, "good" work


----------



## KingHandles

P-Dub34 said:


> **** it. Somebody remind me why I actually root for this sad excuse for a "team."


Because you love em', and they are the best......They just don't know that yet...


----------



## Causeway

I don' have time to read through all the posts here however...there are many things that could be said about this game - esoecially about coaching.

However Blount getting stripped at the end pretty much sums up the season so far for me.


----------



## Causeway

and nice heads up play by Scalabrine. where he inbounded the ball of Korver and then nailed his FT's were key. That should have won us the game.

Blount is satan. He tempts you into thinking he's good with some decent plays and shots...and he follows it up with Jr. High boneheaded turnovers.


----------



## DWest Superstar

I'll take 27 11 and 6to's over scal any day


----------



## Causeway

DWest Superstar said:


> I'll take 27 11 and 6to's over scal any day


I won't. 

7 TO's. Including the essentially game deciding turnover at the end.

And once again it's not just about offensive numbers - although with the current Kobe mentality it's all people seem to care about. "If I can not see it in the boxscore why should I care?"

And that's stupid airball shot by Blount in my book is another TO for him last night. What in the hell was he thinking? Why was he even standing out there?

Again the only smart guy on the team seems to be Scalabrine. That head's up play where he inbounded the ball of Korver and then nailed his FT's key. Blount would have another TO in that spot if he inbounded.


----------



## P-Dub34

Just watched the highlights again.

I hate life.

And while we're dishing out blame, why don't we throw a little to Mr. Would've Been The Worst Triple Double EVER. 4-20 shooting and 7 turnovers. 

One guy who did play pretty well was TA. West had a good game and hit a big shot at the end of regulation.


----------



## aquaitious

P-Dub34 said:


> Just watched the highlights again.
> 
> I hate life.
> 
> And while we're dishing out blame, why don't we throw a little to Mr. Would've Been The Worst Triple Double EVER. 4-20 shooting and 7 turnovers.
> 
> One guy who did play pretty well was TA *and Kendrick Perkins*. West had a good game and hit a big shot at the end of regulation.



I agree.


----------



## P-Dub34

Duh. How did I forget Perk?? I was impressed with him last night, too. I like what he can do when he stays out of foul trouble.


----------



## aquaitious

P-Dub34 said:


> Duh. How did I forget Perk?? I was impressed with him last night, too. I like what he can do when he stays out of foul trouble.


I was more impressed with what he can do when he stays out of the Dochouse.

Glen is ruining this kid.

Speaking of Perk, how *great* was that rebound-lead pass to Mark Blount (!) for the lay up?

Although, I must say I'm still surprised that your Center is the first one running up the floor before he knew the Sixers even missed the shot...


----------



## P-Dub34

I was just about to mention how swiftly and accurately Perk outlets the basketball.

We really, really need to ditch Rivers.


----------



## Causeway

I was leaning toward DOc being an idiot - and last night pushed it over the edge. Doc is officially an idiot.


----------



## aquaitious

Causeway said:


> I was leaning toward DOc being an idiot - and last night pushed it over the edge. Doc is officially an idiot.


Red Sox kind of idiot, or idiot kind of idiot?


Either way that's an insult to all idiots! In fact, whatever you call him is an insult to that certain pack of individuals.


Once again he tells us that the team "doesn't value the ball" and "we've got to play better defense" and "defend the ball." This guy is worse than when President Bush came a week after the New Orleans tragedy telling us "this is a disaster."


----------



## BackwoodsBum

Causeway said:


> I was leaning toward DOc being an idiot - and last night pushed it over the edge. Doc is officially an idiot.


Amen! If there was ever any doubt that Doc Rivers lacks the intelligence to coach a basketball team this game should be proof enough. The only thing worse about this game was Stonehands Blount pulling sucking as usual. I so thoroughly despise this worthless piece of trash that I think he should be the poster child for birth control. I wonder if it's too late to talk his mom into an abortion :biggrin:


----------

